# EU could force Microsoft to bundle Firefox with Windows



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"The most interesting situation outlined in the filing would see either Microsoft or computer manufacturers forced to install Firefox, Chrome, Opera and Safari by default alongside Internet Explorer on new Windows-based PCs."
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/245994/eu-could-force-microsoft-to-bundle-firefox-with-windows.html


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That just seems silly... I've always had mixed feeling about this issue. Next thing you know they'll have to bundle 3 different company's versions of Solitaire and Paint!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I say make I.E. a removeable portion of the OS and then allow users to decide from that point on. This makes me think of the prepackaged PC builds that used to (maybe still do?) load 5 different ISPs software in HOPES you will choose theirs.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

StumpedTechy said:


> I say make I.E. a removeable portion of the OS and then allow users to decide from that point on. This makes me think of the prepackaged PC builds that used to (maybe still do?) load 5 different ISPs software in HOPES you will choose theirs.


Yes, remove it altogether.

New PCs' can be shipped with a disc containing different browsers.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

I agree with making it a removable option, but i think it is fair to allow ie to be preloaded as it is microsoft's operating system. However, give an option to remove. The reason i say this is because some users do not know how to do simple tasks like install a web browser and if ie is there, they have SOMETHING to get around with. Not everyone is comfortable enough with a computer to modify the programs like more experienced users are and you have to accomodate for both.


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually, I think that this may be contrary to the Mozilla licensing.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes. Asking someone to slip a disc in their PCs' drink holder and picking 1 or all of 5 is asking a bit much for the average user.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

You would be surprised rootbear. I have known people who have a panic attack when their antivirus fails an update due to a small hiccup on the provider's end. You have to remember that not everyone knows how to or wants to deal with that. They just do 3 things: plug in the computer, turn it on, and use it.


----------

